# WTB: 2x128mb RDRAM (rambus, PC800)



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Like the title says, I know all your plant junkies use computers otherwise you wouldn't be here.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hmm... why such cheap ram? I'm going to be upgrading my computer this year, interested in my DDRAM 256MB PC2100? I need a nice 512MB stick from crosshaire, they have pretty good pc stuff.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> Hmm... why such cheap ram? I'm going to be upgrading my computer this year, interested in my DDRAM 256MB PC2100? I need a nice 512MB stick from crosshaire, they have pretty good pc stuff.


 Probably because that's the kind of ram his computer takes. He can't use anything else, most likely (Thanks to an Intel deal with Rambus).


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I see, well it looks like these ram your wanting are pretty steep. I found a thread on anandtech.com

http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=45&threadid=1517496&enterthread=y

Hope that helps, let me know if you need anything esle.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for the link!!

The ram is actually for a 3 year old dell, so it must be PC800 RDRAM. Personally I can't stand rambus ram and the fact that it must be in pairs. The new computer I am building will be an AMD 64 with 1 gig of ram. Check this deal out, I guess it is okay.

http://shop1.outpost.com/product/3645865?site=sa:Hard Drives Memory:Spot4


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

newegg.com 
Corsair is much better than kingston..

http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproductdesc.asp?description=20-145-026&DEPA=1


----------

